# DAO Pattern bei komplexen Datenbankzugriffen



## joern1 (31. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze für eine Datenbankanwendung das DAO Pattern. Ich habe für jede Tabelle ein eigenes DAO erstellt.

Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf den Fall, bei dem es notwendig ist, eine Abfrage über mehrere Tabellen
zu erstellen. 

Hier muss ich dann bei 3 Tabellen , drei Abfragen machen, also 3 verschiedene Dao 's mit 3 Pojo's .

Das ist natürlich eine sehr teure Angelegenheit. Gingt es hier vielleicht andere Möglichkeiten. 


Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## SnooP (31. Dez 2007)

Ich finde die Vorgehensweise sehr datenbankorientiert... grundsätzlich würde ich erst mein Domänenmodell gestalten - sprich eine Klasse, die das repräsentiert, was du mithilfe von drei Tabellen organisierst. Für diese Klasse wird ein DAO gebaut, die ein Join über die drei Tabellen macht.
Ich mach für sämtliche Spezialfälle entsprechende DAOs... für die konventionellen Fälle kann man sich auch überlegen evtl. ein generisches DAO zu bauen, sprich wenn es nur darum geht alle "Zeilen" einer Tabelle in Objekte umzuwandeln... also Primary-Key Abfragen, da braucht man im Prinzip kein spezielles DAO für... - und wenn du dann noch Hibernate verwendest, ist alles noch ne Spur objektorientierter, bzw. man muss sich um weniger SQL-Gekram kümmern... zugegebenermaßen hat man dann das Vergnügen sich um Mappings kümmern zu müssen


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2007)

Hibernate scheint ja hier das Non plus Ultra zu  sein.

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Deine Antwort. 


Zitat:
sprich eine Klasse, die das repräsentiert, was du mithilfe von drei Tabellen organisierst.

Das wäre dann mein POJO. Vielleicht wäre auch ein Univeral POJO denkbar. 


Genauso werde ich es machen: Für die Spezalfälle einfach weitere DAOS erstellen.


Vielen Dank .


Guten Rutsch..


----------

